# Warning: Safestrap Users Should Upgrade To 1.04 -- Fixed Webtop Restore Issue!



## Hashcode (Sep 16, 2011)

*All Safestrap users should immediately go to:*
*http://hash-of-codes...-downloads.html*

*Download / install / "Install Recovery" version 1.04 of the Bionic Safestrap. It fixes an issue where you will go straight to "fastboot failure" message when restoring a webtop backup.*

I'm not sure if old webtop backups will cause this issue after installing 1.04. Please make a new webtop backup just in case.

If you do hit the "fastboot failure" error, you can fix it by using the fastboot files for Bionic to restore the webtop partition ONLY. Please don't fast restore your entire device. Edit the .xml file in the .zip to only perform the webtop step.

Apologies for the issue in the first place, trying my best to make sure Bionic users get a great phone-specific experience even tho I can't play test anything. No webtop on the D3.


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

If you need a bionic tester there are plenty of willing people. Thanks for everything by the way.


----------



## Hashcode (Sep 16, 2011)

Yeah, I should have a list of "goto people" for testing new versions of Bionic Safestrap. It'd be like an email list or something.


----------



## Insidian (Oct 8, 2011)

Just install over the old, or do I need to uninstall the old safestrap first?


----------



## k33pw1shen (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm running liberty and the bootstrap is built into the rom should I just use this new one instead? I am on 5.7.893 with working webtop


----------



## jpnestel (Sep 26, 2011)

Does tge download still say 1.0 ? If not can someone please point me in the right direction for 1.04? Thank you!


----------



## Hashcode (Sep 16, 2011)

Couple of quick answers:

- You can install right over the existing Safestrap. But, you will need to use the "Install Recovery" button again to upgrade the recovery files. If you see "Old Version" in the app, then you haven't redone the "Install Recovery".

- If a ROM has a boot hijack in it like Liberty, it is removed when you flash it in Safestrap. So it should be a non-issue.

- Download filename stayed the same, but it's a new file. Be sure to check that 1.04 is shown at the bottom of the screen while in the app.


----------



## Insidian (Oct 8, 2011)

Hashcode said:


> Couple of quick answers:
> 
> - You can install right over the existing Safestrap. But, you will need to use the "Install Recovery" button again to upgrade the recovery files. If you see "Old Version" in the app, then you haven't redone the "Install Recovery".
> 
> ...


Ok, new safestrap installed fine, v1.04 and the bottom and ran "install recovery". Coming from v1.02, will test 4g and webtop and get back to you.


----------



## sjflowerhorn (Oct 17, 2011)

Installed earlier and everything seems fine. Flashed the cm7 alpha and it was smooth as silk. Thanks for the great work. Your the man!

could someone now speaking hypothetically flash an unsigned kernel using this safestrap method?


----------



## Hashcode (Sep 16, 2011)

No kernel flashing with anything but the stock moto recovery (Power + X). :/


----------



## Insidian (Oct 8, 2011)

4g works great in safe mode, havent had a chance to test the weptop yet.


----------

